# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (9)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Houdini is an awkward little :censor:!!!!
Bought a mouse for him yesterday but when i went to feed him last night his eyes were cloudy, so i couldnt feed him. Honestly, some people are just so damn incosiderate!!!!!!!!!!! 
Also, the pet shop i go to is family-run (mum, dad & daughter) and its usually the daughter that deals with the snake-food, but it must have been her day off cos the mum had to go into the freezer for a fuzzy for me, much to her horror  Twas a shame but at the same time: f:censor:ing hillarious 
Also Also, when defrosted the fuzzy appeared to have a bit of poo on its bum, has anyone had that before? Should i not feed it to the snake if its got that? Surely it wouldnt matter as snakes eat mice whole (colons and everything) anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Loving the blog snakey blog! You have an amazing way with words! LOL. What are you studying at Uni, and wouldn't it be easier for you if you move into a rented house or something? What are you going to do when it is time to move out? Wave the snake in front of her face and shout "This has been in my room for three years"?!!!!!!


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

EXACTLY!!! Possibly with a Muahahahahahahahaha****youbitchhahahahahahahaha thrown in for good measure 
I'm studying law at uni, and I'd love to move out, but theres a couple of problems with doing that: I'm a bit on the cash-strapped side, and the postgraduate diploma in legal practice is a 9-5 thing so i wouldnt be able to work during it and would have to move back home during that anyway, but it IS something i'm thinking about.


----------

